# вне конкурса



## Interprete

Hello,

In a textbook dialogue between to people, one guy who served in the military says:
Где выбрал, туда и поступил. Армию отслужил. Служил здесь, в Воронеже. Город мне понравился. Куда хотел, туда и поступил. Сами знаете. После армии – *вне конкурса*.
Which the authors translate as: I chose it and got in. I've already served in the army. I was stationed right here, in Voronezh. I liked the city, so, I wanted to study here. I got in. As you know, *veterans get preference points*.

My question is: how do you get from:После армии – вне конкурса (litterally: 'after army - outside of test'), to 'veterans get preference points'???

Thanks


----------



## Vadim K

"_Поступать (в институт) вне конкурса_" is the same in Russian as "_Иметь привилегии (при поступлении в институт)/get preference_" when it comes to entering an institute.


----------



## Q-cumber

In Soviet times boys were recruiting to the army at the age of 18 for two years. . Those who went to institutes / universities after school had an exemption from the military service for the education time (they could optionally join the army as officers after that). So the guys who went to the army after school had some preferences after they finished the obligatory 2-year military service. In particular , they could enter any (or most) university out of competition.


----------



## Vovan

"Поступить вне конкурса"  - to get enrolled irrespectively of the general competition during the entrance exams.
You only have to _pass_ the exams (i.e. not to get less than three points out of five for each of the exams).
Those who have served (or are serving) in the army are often given the chance to "поступить вне конкурса" by the State.


Q-cumber said:


> In Soviet times...


In the 1990s, that was still the case.


----------



## Rosett

I think he could be admitted "вне конкурса" only after having had completed "подготовительное отделение" that exempted him from the regular exams.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> I think he could be admitted "вне конкурса" only after having had completed "подготовительное отделение" that exempted him from the regular exams.


"Вне конкурса" doesn't actually mean "without exams". Please refer to the explanations above. "Подготовительное отделение" has nothing to do with the matter.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> "Вне конкурса" doesn't actually mean "without exams". Please refer to the explanations above. "Подготовительное отделение" has nothing to do with the matter.


There was no such a privilege as admission "вне конкурса" that would be offered to a regular Soviet Army дембель.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> There was no such a privilege as admission "вне конкурса" that would be offered to a regular Soviet Army дембель.


OMG  OK, you're better informed than us, as usual. We stand corrected. 



> Куда хотел, туда и поступил. Сами знаете. После армии – *вне конкурса*.


No doubt, this is all about "подготовительное отделение".


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> OMG  OK, you're better informed than us, as usual. We stand corrected.
> 
> 
> No doubt, this is all about "подготовительное отделение".


Soviet veterans of the Great Patriotic War and those who were granted the similar status had  the right of admission mentioned in OP. A regular Soviet Army veteran never enjoyed such rights.
Apparently, the textbook guy from Voronezh had invented his story.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> OK, if you say so.


You may want to provide a dependable reference to what you put forward, without smiley parade in lieu of proof.


----------



## Vovan

Кто имеет право на получение высшего образования в СССР

Про 90-е: Как воспользоваться преференциями при поступлении в вуз после службы в армии?

(Edited.)


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> You may want to provide a dependable reference to what you put forward, without smiley parade in lieu of proof.


 I just know what I'm talking about. I could introduce you to my institute mates, that enjoyed this privilege, but I afraid you won't trust them either.



> Контр-адмирал в отставке Владимир Захаров напомнил, что в СССР характеристика для вуза, выданная солдату по окончании службы, была подтверждением того, что человек прошел армию.
> 
> — Без нее человек поступить мог, но на обычных основаниях. С характеристикой он шел вне конкурса.
> 
> 
> 
> Читайте далее: Для отслуживших в армии выделят бесплатные места в вузах


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> I just know what I'm talking about. I could introduce you to my institute mates, that enjoyed this privilege, but I afraid you won't trust them either.


Это не документ, а путаные воспоминания отставного генерала о собственной привилегированной жизни. Вне конкурса уволенные со срочной службы (без участия в войне или в "точках") поступить могли только через ПО или рабфак, а также по целевому направлению на учёбу от предприятий (для чего по договору с конкретным вузом могло резервироваться некоторое количество таких мест).
Вероятно, вам всё же следует различать льготы при поступлении и внеконкурсное зачисление, а не сыпать ухмылочки.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Про 90-е:
> (Edited.)


Очевидно, вы путаете срочную и сверхсрочную службу. Характеристики могли чем-то помочь, но вначале считались конкурсные  баллы и только при их равенстве учитывался армейский стаж.
Вы хотя бы почитали собственные ссылки:
""Как придется поступать: на общих основаниях или российское законодательство предусматривает для нас льготы"? - задаются вопросом вчерашние солдаты и не находят ответа. Не только потому, что не знают своих прав. Но и потому, что сами вузы не заинтересованы рекламировать особый порядок поступления. На самом деле ответ заложен в Законе "О статусе военнослужащих". Пункт 5 статьи 19 гласит, что уволенные с военной службы пользуются преимущественным правом на поступление в государственные образовательные учреждения высшего и среднего профессионального образования и на подготовительные отделения этих вузов. Каким образом сегодня получить эти льготы?

- Объясняю на простом примере, что означает преимущественное право, - говорит представитель Главного организационно-мобилизационного управления Генерального штаба генерал-майор Владимир Константинов. - Скажем, бывший солдат набрал на вступительных экзаменах одинаковое количество баллов с другим абитуриентом, не льготником. Сразу вступает в действие преимущественное право - студентом становится военнослужащий."


----------



## Vovan

Дополнил пост выше. В общем, скорее всего, требовалось написать ходатайство либо прямо из воинской части, либо, по увольнении в запас, в военкомат. Вряд ли "Российская газета" что-то напутала.

Кстати, Rosett, вы тоже не дочитали статью!


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Дополнил пост выше. В общем, скорее всего, требовалось написать ходатайство либо прямо из воинской части, либо, по увольнию в запас, в военкомат. Вряд ли "Российская газета" что-то напутала.
> 
> Кстати, Rosett, вы тоже не дочитали статью!


Неужели вы серьёзно думаете, что рекомендательное письмо из неизвестной воинской части или райвоенкомата, даже написанное в строгом соответствии с   "приказом министра обороны о порядке оформления письма-рекомендации командира воинской части", гарантировало внеконкурсное зачисление в ВУЗ? У отставного генерала давно помутилась память, и он мог диктовать всё, что угодно. Если солдат не воевал, то такая бумага могла быть просто красивой. Только участники боёв могли рассчитывать на внеконкурсное зачисление совершенно особым порядком.

А что и как пишут газеты, в том числе и "Российская газета", вы и без меня знаете. Вот именно газета и напутала. Например, в цитируемой вами газетной статье сказано так:
"Генерал уверен, что наиболее оптимальный вариант - подтвердить свое заявление рекомендательным письмом командования. "Когда я еще служил в войсках, немало таких писем написал", - вспомнил Константинов. О льготной рекомендации в Законе "О статусе военнослужащих" написано отдельным абзацем. Согласно документу такая форма ходатайства гарантирует уволенному в запас военнослужащему внеконкурсное зачисление в государственный вуз, если он получил положительные оценки на вступительных экзаменах. Другими словами, нет в зачетной ведомости "хвостов", считай, ты уже студент."

Хотелось мне найти этот самый загадочный абзац в законе, но не удалось. Может быть, вам удастся подкрепить сказанное генералом с помощью прямой ссылки на текст федерального закона? Генерал за свои воспоминания, ясное дело, не отвечает.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Неужели вы серьёзно думаете, что рекомендательное письмо из неизвестной воинской части или райвоенкомата...


Смотрите, Rosett, вы говорили про подготовительные курсы, и эта информация подтверждается:


Spoiler






> На подготовительные отделения наряду с передовыми рабочими и колхозниками принимаются уволенные в запас военнослужащие, имеющие законченное среднее образование. Отбор и направление бывших военнослужащих на эти отделения осуществляет командование воинских частей по рекомендации общественных организаций. По окончании обучения слушатели сдают выпускные экзамены. Те, кто успешно выдержал все выпускные экзамены, зачисляются в вуз без сдачи вступительных экзаменов.
> 
> ("Юридический справочник для населения". Под ред. В. Ф. Чигира, А. М. Хвостова. Изд-во «Беларусь», Минск, 1978 г.)
> Льготы при призыве на действительную военную службу и прохождении службы в запасе





Но вам не кажется, что во всем этом есть некоторая волокита и, если дембель готов попробовать сдать сразу вступительные экзамены, то почему бы и нет? В чем разница?

Я за СССР не скажу, но в конце 90-х мой друг, прослужив в обычной воинской части, воспользовался возможностью поступить вне конкурса на бюджет госуниверситета. Помню, добивался он этого с помощью военкомата. И это точная информация.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Может быть, вам удастся подкрепить сказанное генералом с помощью прямой ссылки на текст федерального закона?


Похоже, нашел:


> Граждане, уволенные с военной службы и поступающие в государственные образовательные учреждения высшего и среднего профессионального образования по рекомендациям командиров, пользуются правом внеконкурсного зачисления при условии получения ими положительных оценок на вступительных экзаменах.
> 
> Закон «О статусе военнослужащих»


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Похоже, нашел:


Не думаю, что этот закон в таком виде, как там приводится, когда-либо успешно применялся на местах повсеместно. Иначе приёмные комиссии сразил бы повальный паралич - с учётом количества демобилизующихся каждый год воинов.

Посмотрите лучше здесь:
Статья 19. Право на образование и права в области культуры / КонсультантПлюс
"Абзацы второй - третий утратили силу с 1 сентября 2013 года. - Федеральный закон от 02.07.2013 N 185-ФЗ."

По вашей предыдущей ссылке генерал объясняет, что закон в первоначальной редакции был недостаточно проработан и бюрократы приёмных комиссий нашли железобетонный способ его игнорировать:
"Старое постановление давно утратило силу, а новое так и не издали. Поэтому сегодня абитуриенты-военнослужащие могут оперировать двумя абзацами федерального закона да приказом министра обороны о порядке оформления письма-рекомендации командира воинской части. Ходатайство - документ ведомственный, и некоторые гражданские чиновники не считают его обязательным для исполнения. Рассуждают они примерно так: бумагу солдату дали в воинской части. Выходит, она рассчитана на поступление не к нам, а в вуз министерства обороны. Убедить бюрократов в универсальности ходатайства порой бывает не легче, чем сдать вступительные экзамены на общих основаниях."

И далее даёт рекомендацию стучаться в прокуратуру:

"Как это сделать, "РГ" рассказали в Главной военной прокуратуре. Поскольку письменно подтверждения, что твои права нарушены, солдату в вузе, понятное дело, никто не даст, то обжаловать решение приемной комиссии через суд у него не получится. Лучше всего обратиться с жалобой в районную прокуратуру по месту "прописки" института. Там обязаны принять заявление и организовать прокурорскую проверку изложенных фактов. Если в итоге подтвердится, что действительно нарушен закон, судьбу солдата-абитуриента будет решать суд. Шансы выиграть спор с институтом и вернуть себе льготное право стать студентом более чем высоки."

"... более чем высоки" - это как?

В итоге в 2013-м неработающие нормы из закона незаметно убрали другим законом.

Поэтому установка открывающего поста на "Сами знаете. После армии – *вне конкурса" *выглядит как минимум издевательски.


----------

